

New Py articles website. Do I suck at this? - bcambel
http://pythonarticles.com/python_dictionaries.html

======
inaudible
It's a good resource, so some simple advice..

Give each section some space.. as with code, indentation will make your
content more readable.

Reduce the unnecessary typography.. the titles, body text and code blocks all
compete and are inconsistent. There are some great mono-spaced fonts that are
part of wider family of type, pick a good font-family and stick to it.

The contrast between the dark-themed code blocks and the body text is just too
jarring, you might want to try using a lighter code block or experiment with a
darker themed body. A well designed color-scheme like solarized can handle the
change of contrast while maintaining harmony. Have a good look at a range of
color-schemes and see how you might be able to use one of those colors
consitently throughout the site.

Where's the index? I might want to jump to a certain section, or just see
what's below without having to skim the whole page.. it's a basic usability
feature, but pretty important.

Keep at it, sucking is all part of getting good.

~~~
bcambel
I am also not happy with the contrast of the text vs code. Rather than waiting
more and more, I just released. MVP :)))

Index is a really good idea, I'm thinking to implement something like a
floating left menu.. what do you think ?

Thanks for the advice, I appreciate a lot!

------
casual_slacker
Rather than having a grid on the front page, perhaps a structured table of
contents would be more useful?

~~~
bcambel
sounds like a good idea, haven't thought that much about the organisation.

------
lhnz
Your headline needs some work: "Do I suck at this?"

Reduce the negativity; other than that the resources are good.

~~~
bcambel
well, I can't change the title anymore.. you're right.

------
coni2k
Looks good for a start. Bit more work on layout + regular updates with new
articles and it's good to go.

~~~
majke
> Bit more work on layout

<I'm not a designer>

Serif font for headers and sans-serif for body looks wrong - usually it's the
other way around. OTOH many people prefer sans-serif for digital media and
serif for paper media. For example Wikipedia is sans-serif only.

</I'm not a designer>

~~~
Zecc
I'm not a designer either, but I don't think there was anything wrong with the
choice of fonts. I'm on a HTPC and I've found the body to be quite readable.
The header's font seems kind of Comic Sans-y, but I for one have absolutely no
problem with it. My beef is with the space between paragraphs, which I think
is too short. And I'd probably move the separating lines to before the
subheaders rather than below them.

~~~
bcambel
thanks for the suggestions Zecc. I've updated the site to include more
spacing. Hope this looks better.

~~~
Zecc
Looks good to me.

------
tunato
Good web site, will be better if you add more content and I believe it will be
useful for pythoners T.T

~~~
bcambel
thanks man! I will definitely write more..

------
autoreverse
@bcambel decorators_part1.html refers to time_me "As you see time_me is a
function which..." . Should probably be "intercept_me". So yeah, there's a bit
of suck in there ;-)

~~~
bcambel
thanks for the heads up. Fixed!

------
ozuolmez
Good initiative, I hope you'll keep posting more content.

~~~
bcambel
I will!

------
sdogruyol
Even though i'm not a Pythonista i really appreciate the effort. Great job
keep it up pal.

~~~
bcambel
thanks Serkan ;)

------
spilcm
Very nice. Keep up the good work!

~~~
bcambel
cheers!

------
nitins
Good work.

~~~
bcambel
thanks!

